# One of each or concentrate on one?



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Just curious. I have heard of two different philosophies as to whether trying to have a firearm for most of the more popular calibers in rifles or pistols, or select one caliber of each and concentrate on it. 

Some say that having a firearm in many of the more common calibers will make it easier when scrounging for ammo if the SHTF to find a use for the ammo that you might be able to get your hands on. Those with the other view believe that you should concentrate on a single caliber for your rifles and a single caliber for your pistol, although in some advocate multiple firearms of the same make,model, and caliber for parts. 

In my own case, I go with the multiple firearms philosophy, although I do save ammo more for the caliber that I believe I will most likely use the most. In addition to being able to find a use for whatever ammo I might find, it gives me an excuse to buy more firearms, which I admit, I am what some might consider to be a "gun nut".


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One is none, two is one and three is better. Multiple firearms for sure. Take it one step further and within each category, I suggest you have 2 or 3 of the same make, model and caliber.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I would concentrate on caliber, and get 2 or three handguns over time for that caliber then pick a caliber for a rifle in a rifle caliber. You may already know this but the 357 mag can fire 38 specials, as well as the 44 mag can use 44 specials. but did you know ruger and a couple other makes have a single action (ruger is the Blackhawk) that is in 45 long colt and come with another cylinder in .45 acp or a 357mag/38 spc. with another cylinder in 9mm, which is kind of cool. Most people would steer away from a SSA (old west style) because it not the tactical master blaster but it is a firearm and will go boom every time amd has ergonomics that can not be duplicated (they feel good in the hand=more shots on target). if it was me I would pick a 357 mag with a 4 inch barrel then get a J frame (snub nose) later the down side is revolver cost a tad more why? it is the part I like, someone(not a machine) had to sit and tune it by hand. I have a hand loader(not a benchloader) made by lee for the 357 and I find revolvers are a little more forgiving in the load you own business.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Having common calibers is easier assuming there will be something to scrounge or barter for. Having your own supply is best and commonality will make accumulating such a supply easier. Same make and models of fire arms simplifies repair issues. One of everything makes securing adequate ammo difficult. I think it would be easier to cache excess ammo And identical arms.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

KISS. Enough calibers to cover what you need to. Then multiple firearms in those calibers. Makes it easy for making mini caches of ammo.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I generally go with the idea of common calibers, but that where the ability to reload comes in.
In my case, being a retired paramedic and my wife being a retired nurse, together with my
knowledge and ability to reload. Should make us a fairly valuable member of any group we team up with.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Get as many as you want in all the calibers that sound intriguing to you. Handload. I have no reason or rationale for this other than to help (enable) you to acquire more and more. I believe you can't have too many, despite the fact that personally I am selling some in order to acquire more. There are still some calibers I don't have, I have brass and dies...but then, all I've ever really wanted out of life is some good guns, good dog, and a place to shoot. I've had some super horses, but now use a KLR650. Doesn't eat near as much when it's parked.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I used to have firearms of damned near every caliber until I decided to stock up on ammo a couple years ago. I consolidated my weapons around far fewer calibers. I have two handgun calibers, .45acp and 9mm. I have 5 rifle calibers 7.62x54R for my M-44s, 30.06 for deer, 7.62x51 Nato heavy battle rifle, 7.62x39 intermediate battle rifle (AK-47 and SKS) and .223/5.56 intermediate domestic battle rifle. I have gobs of ammo with less guns but owning something in 7.5 Swiss or .218 Bee just doesn't seem important to me anymore. One shotgun caliber=12 gauge with a variety of loads.

I think several guns of the same caliber makes the most sense for my family.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I used to have firearms of damned near every caliber until I decided to stock up on ammo a couple years ago. I consolidated my weapons around far fewer calibers. I have two handgun calibers, .45acp and 9mm. I have 5 rifle calibers 7.62x54R for my M-44s, 30.06 for deer, 7.62x51 Nato heavy battle rifle, 7.62x39 intermediate battle rifle (AK-47 and SKS) and .223/5.56 intermediate domestic battle rifle. I have gobs of ammo with less guns but owning something in 7.5 Swiss or .218 Bee just doesn't seem important to me anymore. One shotgun caliber=12 gauge with a variety of loads.
> 
> I think several guns of the same caliber makes the most sense for my family.


I stock a good supply of my "major calibers", but only several hundred each of my "fun" calibers such as 32-20, 45-70, 16 ga, 22 Hornet, etc.
I think it was Medic above who noted a 357 revolver could also fire 38 Special. True, and can also fire 38 S&W. At the height of the ammo shortage, the local Ace Hardware (the only place to buy ammo in town) was out of almost everything, but still had boxes of 38 S&W. And 22 Hornet. And 45-70. I bought them.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I look at rifles and calibers based on ability to reload. I don't need to worry about finding supplies from others if I can pickup a little brass. 

My favorite being the 30 cal. I can use the same supplies for my guns, 308,30/06 and the 300 win mag. Those 3 will hit and kill anything I'm worried about. Couple AR-10's, a Garand just because, and my AR-30 sniper. Doesn't make any sense to have a 270, 7mm and a 338. Consolidate and stock up. Similar guns in the same caliber, of course the golden rule, one is none.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well George Soros and Obummer scared me a year or two ago when they shut off the ammo supply. I got plenty of guns and plenty of ammo for right now anyway. Should be able to repel a typical Zombie space alien scenario. May need more ammo if the lefty democrats manage to rekindle the old War of Northern Aggression yet again. All my calibers are real non exotic. Figger the .30 30 fodder for the old winni will go last. If commie libs could ban that one they would have to cancel Bambi Slaying Season. When it starts looking real scary..I will be buying ammo and not guns.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Some say-- go narrow and deep.
Do not have a wide variety of calibers and guns.
Have a few calibers and have a lot of them and the proper ammo.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If im going to use a particular caliber it is because of one simple thing - that caliber is useful to me in some way. If i choose .22 i will have 22s that i use for hunting, practice, wilderness use and so forth. 

The only caliber i have a single firearm for right now is 9mm and soon 44 mag. But i do plan on getting other firearms down the road that use that round. And reloading. Most certainly reloading.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have 2 of each defensive firearm. My reason is to have the ability to share mags with the other members of my group. All members have to have the same rifle and handgun and we stock ammo deep for these particular calibers. 

I also have a bunch of random guns. But that is because I like to collect them. I only really stock up on certain ones I see as useful for shtf. Mainly 30-30, .270 and 12 gauge. I have a bunch of .22 as well but I would buy more if it was available, been a loooong time since I've seen it on the shelf.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

All of my "prepping" guns are one of the following calibers: .22LR, .22WMG, 9mm, .38/.357, 7.62x39, 7.62x54, .223/5.56, 12G (off the top of my head, I may be forgetting one or two).

I also have my "fun" guns, and they are in all kinds of nutty calibers like 7.62 Nagant, etc. I just keep enough ammo for my "fun" guns to shoot them, I don't worry about "stocking" ammo for them (although I do buy 7.62 Nagant by the case, surplus...)


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Just curious. I have heard of two different philosophies as to whether trying to have a firearm for most of the more popular calibers in rifles or pistols, or select one caliber of each and concentrate on it.
> 
> Some say that having a firearm in many of the more common calibers will make it easier when scrounging for ammo if the SHTF to find a use for the ammo that you might be able to get your hands on. Those with the other view believe that you should concentrate on a single caliber for your rifles and a single caliber for your pistol, although in some advocate multiple firearms of the same make,model, and caliber for parts.
> 
> In my own case, I go with the multiple firearms philosophy, although I do save ammo more for the caliber that I believe I will most likely use the most. In addition to being able to find a use for whatever ammo I might find, it gives me an excuse to buy more firearms, which I admit, I am what some might consider to be a "gun nut".


I had the same thoughts myself. I remember in the height of the ammo shortage, around here all the popular calibers were non-existant while the off calibers were plentiful. Made me re-think my position. 
I imagine in the future me wanting to trade some food or something for some extra ammo, only to be told, the only ammo they have is some unpopular caliber, in that case it would be great if I just happened to have a weapon of that caliber.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Right now, I have one of each 9mm, 12ga, .357 magnum, 30.06, and .22lr. 

I've only been prepping firearms for the last couple years or so as money allows. 

Yes I will get more of each. I will probably buy the same make/model of each firearm so that parts are interchangeable just incase. 

Only thing I will do differently is get the .357 in something other than a snubby lol. 

But it SHTF tomorrow and I did not have my firearms, or they were broken, I can and WILL be able to improvise a way to fire the small bit of ammo I have. Where there's a will, there's a way


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I believe in the philosophy of "function first". I pick firearms that will serve an intended purpose.
Due to this, a single caliber simply won't do.

I have a rifle for hunting small game. (.22)
I have a rifle for hunting bigger game. (.270)
I have a rifle for "sporting purposes". (5.56)
I have a shotgun for defense. (12)
I have a handgun for defense. (9)
I have a backup handgun for defense. (9)
I have a backup to my backup that always stays in the truck. (.40)
Not a gun, but I have various bows for hunting.

The .40 rarely gets used. I considered trading it away at one time. I only kept it due to the caliber difference. 2 options are better than 1.
I don't really have any calibers solely for fun.
I like my current spread of options, but am strongly thinking about pickup up another rifle caliber.
Something that could serve as both a big game hunting round, as well as a battle round.
I don't like compromise, so it may be asking too much to find a single rifle that fills both roles well.
I'm not partial to any particular kind, as long as it works. (function first)
Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I believe in the philosophy of "function first". I pick firearms that will serve an intended purpose.
> Due to this, a single caliber simply won't do.
> 
> I have a rifle for hunting small game. (.22)
> ...


I, too, mainly select firearms for function, with the exception of my enjoyment of military surplus rifles and guns of the Old West.
Varmints - 22, 22 magnum, 22 Hornet, .223. Depends on the size of the varmint.
Something after my chickens at midnight on a rainy night - 20 ga, plus 38 Special revolver.
I don't hunt at the moment, but do have deer rifles in 30-30, and 30-06.
Daytime "doin' the chores backup" - one of my .410 shotguns, plus a 22 revolver.
Self defense at the homestead - 12 ga, 30-06, 45ACP
Self defense in town - 357 magnum, 44 Special.

As far as a big game hunting round/battle round, my answer would be either 308 or 30-06. If you want one rifle to do both, my answer is the Springfield Armory M1A. Not one of the tacticool Rambo models, but a Standard Model. The Standard is more accurate than most shooters and simplicity defined. M1A's fire both commercial 308 and surplus 7.62 NATO.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I have 2 of each defensive firearm. My reason is to have the ability to share mags with the other members of my group. All members have to have the same rifle and handgun and we stock ammo deep for these particular calibers.
> 
> I also have a bunch of random guns. But that is because I like to collect them. I only really stock up on certain ones I see as useful for shtf. Mainly 30-30, .270 and 12 gauge. I have a bunch of .22 as well but I would buy more if it was available, been a loooong time since I've seen it on the shelf.


On the weekend i picked up 2 each of the federal 525 and 325 packs for a total 80 bucks. Its out there and reasonable if you make note of all the LGS in whatever area your in and go looking for it. Whenever i go.anywhere i always do that search prior to leaving and have a route mapped out.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I am nailing down a .44 mag mares leg which is legal with out special permit here for wilderness defence and fun. I will also be getting a .44 mag smith and wesson this fall to pair up with that and make it worth stocking up and buying reload components for that round. If you have one you should have 2. Even if its a copy like the sks. If you have one you should have 2. Tjats just how i do it. What works well for others is up to them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As far as a big game hunting round/battle round, my answer would be either 308 or 30-06. If you want one rifle to do both, my answer is the Springfield Armory M1A. Not one of the tacticool Rambo models, but a Standard Model. The Standard is more accurate than most shooters and simplicity defined. M1A's fire both commercial 308 and surplus 7.62 NATO.


Thanks RPD!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If anyone has read Mel Tappins Survival Guns he advocated having 2 sets of guns. The first was for defense and the second was working guns. Having defense and working guns in the same caliber does make logistics simpler. Having working guns in multiple calibers is also a good idea because if you find any ammo at all there's a good chance you will have something to use it in. If finances permit I'd do both!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I forgot to add that in case any grizzly bear or bison wanders near Ye Olde Homestead here in far South Georgia, I bought a single shot 45-70 rifle. 
There's a lot to be said about 405 grains of lead almost a half inch in diameter moving at 1200 fps.
:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If on a budget, like most, obtain one in either 40cal, S&W.357, 45ACP, 9MM para.
Get 500-1k of ammo for it.
Find another caliber pistol and start over.
Obtain one of each in the top four rounds.
After this is done, start doubling up on them.
I have many of each in all the main rounds including some I did not list.
When the SHTF, what you have is all there will be other than battlefield pickups. 
All this applies to long guns also.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Buy lots of guns, then no matter what ammo is available, you have a gun to shoot it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

As I have said, I went the route of getting a wide range of firearms in the popular calibers but for those that I consider the most likely to be needed in a SHTF situation I have stored allot more ammo. For example, I have a reproduction of a Sharps in 45/70. It is a single shot, and I have about 100 rds for it. On the other hand, I have allot more ammo for my AR, which I believe I would use allot more then the 45/70. 

My thinking is that if the "bad times" lasts long enough, ammo will become very difficult to get your hands on, so with multiple caliber of firearms my chances of being able to use a specific caliber of ammo that I might find is increased. I still concentrate most heavily in stocking up on ammo for my Defense firearms, but I will have the others as a backup.

I would like to point out that I have been buying guns for over 40 years, and if was just starting out, would concentrate solely on Defense firearms before I would even consider widening the range of calibers of the firearms that I own.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Firearms for function is my philosophy, also:

Home defense, myself: .223 rifle and .45 automatic (and a backup .45)
Home defense, wife: .38 special (and backup .38)
Carry: 9mm automatic, .25 auto BUG
Hunting: 12 ga shotgun


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Nothing for longer range, like a .308 to 30.06?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Nothing for longer range, like a .308 to 30.06?


When I hunted deer, yes, I used a 25.06, which is a real tack driver. But in most of the Pennsylvania woods you can't see farther than 100 yards or so, so I ended my 'hunting career' with a .44 magnum revolver and a bow. A .223 is okay for house-to-house, which is how I envision SHTF in this part of the country.

It's different for you in the open spaces of Arizona, I realize.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And you have water too! Out of curiosity, you use slugs in the shot gun I assume, but what style, rifled or ?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> And you have water too! Out of curiosity, you use slugs in the shot gun I assume, but what style, rifled or ?


I could use rifled slugs for deer, and I have some. But mostly I see me needing #6 shot for small game. Lots of turkeys around my house, these days.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

If you want to maximize the efficiency of your ammo & reloading, then read this website:

Great Cartridge Families

Cartridge families are important because within them you can mix n match components to make new ammo. 308 is a prime example because there are so many rounds based on 308 brass. You can convert a rifle from 308 to 243 just by changing out the barrel. 308 brass can be cut down to make half a dozen other cartridges.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just sold my M-1 Carbine. One less oddball caliber to deal with. Now to sell off the rest of the ammo for it.
More reloading supplies to buy now.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Just sold my M-1 Carbine. One less oddball caliber to deal with. Now to sell off the rest of the ammo for it.
> More reloading supplies to buy now.


What did the M-1 sell for, ballpark?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

$600, not military, by Auto-Ordinance. Didn't have very much lead thru it, 6 years old.


----------

